# Misc Divorce Questions



## UnluckyFool (Jun 27, 2010)

Q1) Lets assume she does get served. Can we still proceed with an uncontested divorce sometime before the actual court date?

Q2) Is it typically the best approach for the person filing divorce to move out until its finalized? Is it required?

Q3) On average, what does an contested divorce cost?
- 15 years of marriage
- No kids just a house
- <3K credit card debit
- dual 401k, savings, with some stocks
- 2 vehicles almost paid off


Q4) Assuming you don't have the money to pay the attorney costs at once, what payment options are available? Loan, credit card, payment plan with the attorney?

Thank you for your time and feedback.


----------

